# ER visits for ortho Dr



## ortho1991 (May 6, 2010)

HI All

I hope someone can help.  Our ortho Dr. are called to the ED by the ED Dr. should we bill with ED codes 99281-99285 if the location is the ED or out-pt office codes?   Our Dr. are not employed by the hospital they came from an out side group.

Any advice will be appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## jdibble (May 6, 2010)

Assuming the Ortho is called in to do a consult in the ED, if the patient is Medicare, the ortho would bill using the ED codes 99281-85.  If they are not Medicare and the carrier still recognizes the consult codes, you would bill with the Outpatient Consult code.

This is how I understand what Medicare has stated.

Any other thoughts?

Jodi Dibble, CPC


----------



## FTessaBartels (May 6, 2010)

*Unless ...*

Jodi is 100% correct ... UNLESS ...

If the orthopaedist admits the patient for surgery then you would bill the appropriate Inpatient Initial Visit or Observation Admission code.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## OCD_coder (Jun 7, 2010)

I would only add, that if the ortho does a procedure in the ED such as a reduction or splint application, they also must use the ED E/M codes as they have taken over the care of the problem.

The ED physician has no intention if following up on this patient's problem, the ortho MD is.


----------



## fuga (Jun 14, 2010)

Would you still advise the ED physician to also code the 99281-99285 range if the Ortho MD will too?


----------

